# Cadbury Boxes



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I need to buy either 60 small or 40 large "Cadbury" hatchling boxes, or something very similar, for my hatchling rack. Anybody got any for sale or able to recommend a reptile supplier they have used before? The best price I have seen so far is £3.45 for the small and £3.75 for the large.

Thanks.
Patrick.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

i use the tubs from Cornish crispa, way cheaper and come already vented.
The large ones are around .75p and the smalls .60p and cheaper if bought in larger quantitys.
!Flip-Ups x 10-Large www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> i use the tubs from Cornish crispa, way cheaper and come already vented.
> The large ones are around .75p and the smalls .60p and cheaper if bought in larger quantitys.
> !Flip-Ups x 10-Large www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


I shall bear them in mind for the next rack! They look to be exceptional value. The current rack has been pretty much built with the cadbury boxes in mind. If I use any tubs with wider dimensions I don't get the capacity I was looking for.


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

hogboy said:


> i use the tubs from Cornish crispa, way cheaper and come already vented.
> The large ones are around .75p and the smalls .60p and cheaper if bought in larger quantitys.
> !Flip-Ups x 10-Large www.reptileforums.co.uk Special Offer by: Cornish


How much is delivery on these for 30 
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

dawny36 said:


> How much is delivery on these for 30
> Thanks
> Dawn


Have a look on the site :smile:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks,
I have had a look cant find it nowhere. I will look again.
Dawn


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I have found it now, you have to go to checkout,
Dawn


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Here you go £2.60 each for the large size tub
http://www.pro-racks.com/tubs.html


----------

